# Gettysburg, PA



## thedeepestsleep (Feb 3, 2011)

DSC_6580.jpg by johnbilousphotography, on Flickr




DSC_5990.jpg by johnbilousphotography, on Flickr




DSC_6309.jpg by johnbilousphotography, on Flickr




DSC_6332.jpg by johnbilousphotography, on Flickr




DSC_6370.jpg by johnbilousphotography, on Flickr




DSC_6380.jpg by johnbilousphotography, on Flickr




DSC_5860.jpg by johnbilousphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Mersad (Feb 4, 2011)

Did you just copy/paste that guy into the shots. Looks the same in every one. 

The sunset ones are too dark for my taste, but i like the daylight ones.


----------



## Frequency (Feb 4, 2011)

Mersad's doubt can be everybody's doubt; as usual they are very colourful and impressive

Regards


----------



## dirtnapper (Feb 13, 2011)

Great photos.  I have never visited Gettysburg in the winter, all the other seasons though.  The silohuette o Gouvernor Warren from Little Roundtop is awesome. I am not farmiliar with the bridge, where is that?


----------



## thedeepestsleep (Feb 14, 2011)

dirtnapper said:


> Great photos.  I have never visited Gettysburg in the winter, all the other seasons though.  The silohuette o Gouvernor Warren from Little Roundtop is awesome. I am not farmiliar with the bridge, where is that?



Thanks! Its on Waterworks Road, here.
waterworks road gettysburg, pa - Google Maps

Keep in mind that if you want to visit it, you must turn onto Waterworks Road from Pumping Station Road, as the part between Red Rock Road and the bridge is a private dirt road.


----------



## dirtnapper (Feb 15, 2011)

thedeepestsleep said:


> dirtnapper said:
> 
> 
> > Great photos.  I have never visited Gettysburg in the winter, all the other seasons though.  The silohuette o Gouvernor Warren from Little Roundtop is awesome. I am not farmiliar with the bridge, where is that?
> ...



Too funny, we are just down the road form it...we stay at the Eisenhower Hotel Ctr. on Emmitsburg Rd; and that bridge is just on the other side of the Eisnehower farm.  Thanks.


----------



## Davor (Feb 15, 2011)

Mersad said:


> Did you just copy/paste that guy into the shots. Looks the same in every one.
> 
> The sunset ones are too dark for my taste, but i like the daylight ones.



i just noticed its a standing figure of a person, you can see the plate under the feet. Great shots though


----------



## SlickSalmon (Feb 15, 2011)

Look carefully and you'll see the trails on Liberty Mountain.  Looks like the guy would rather be skiing!


----------



## thedeepestsleep (Feb 15, 2011)

dirtnapper said:


> thedeepestsleep said:
> 
> 
> > dirtnapper said:
> ...



You're welcome, have fun! 



Davor said:


> Mersad said:
> 
> 
> > Did you just copy/paste that guy into the shots. Looks the same in every one.
> ...



Its a statue 



SlickSalmon said:


> Look carefully and you'll see the trails on Liberty Mountain.  Looks like the guy would rather be skiing!


----------



## Joeguitar (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow...I really love the covered bridge!  Very sharp and crisp...I haven't been to Gettysburg in a very long time.  Your photos have taken me back there.


----------



## thedeepestsleep (Feb 16, 2011)

Joeguitar said:


> Wow...I really love the covered bridge!  Very sharp and crisp...I haven't been to Gettysburg in a very long time.  Your photos have taken me back there.



Thanks!


----------



## jay125 (Feb 20, 2011)

I haven't been to Gettysburg since i was a kid, these make me want to go back.  I've never been in the winter.  Maybe next year!


----------



## JustJessie (Feb 23, 2011)

These are amazing! I went to Gettysburg last Spring and saw these same scenes (minus the snow). I love photos of  historical sites (I am a history teacher). Again, these are amazing, especially the covered bridge!


----------



## thedeepestsleep (Feb 23, 2011)

JustJessie said:


> These are amazing! I went to Gettysburg last Spring and saw these same scenes (minus the snow). I love photos of  historical sites (I am a history teacher). Again, these are amazing, especially the covered bridge!


 Thanks!


----------



## MichaelsImage (Feb 24, 2011)

These are all great shots, especially that first one!


----------



## thedeepestsleep (Feb 27, 2011)

MichaelsImage said:


> These are all great shots, especially that first one!


 
Thanks!


----------



## jjbacoomba (Mar 3, 2011)

Great shots. The sunsets from Little Round Top have to be some of the best I have ever seen.Its amazing how many people show up just to watch the sunset. Now that I am into photography( almost 2 months), I have to go back up again. Especially want to get some photos of the Virginia monument. Thanks for posting.


----------

